# Rymar



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Anyone use this stain? SW says they are going to start carrying it because people have been getting 4-6 years out of it. Even at $60 a gallon that would be worth it. Anyone have any experiences with it?


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

I worked for a BM, Graham paint dealer for 13 years. We sold a ton of Rymar with the belief that it will last the longest out of any semi transparent stain for decking, hardwood etc.. When it first came out we were told by the manufacturer you could expect 5 years or more out of the product. Truthfully on vertical surfaces that's pretty close but on horizontal surfaces it is less.

I would realistically expect to get 2 years after following the recommended two coats application. One thing to note: Original Rymar calls for one coat and a second after 30 - 60 days. What a pain to have to go back and hope the site is still clean enough for the second coat.

I would use the Rymar extreme. It is a wet on wet application (two coats one time). Dries slowly in shady areas and on hardwoods so warn your customers to stay off the deck for a few days unless they like stain tracked in their houses. Stayed sticky on shady redwood benches for 3 days here in Michigan with a June application.

A benefit to the product is the even wear (no film thickness) so come recoat time there is no peeling to deal with.

In our market Rymar sells for close to $70 per gallon. Pretty steep...

Colors cannot be made. Factory ground only. Finer pigment particles in the premade colors for better penetration. About 18 colors. The clear is junk however. Works great for water repellency but will not stop graying from UV rays. You can use it to cut factory colors though if one seems too dark.

Another nice thing about Rymar, the chemist who developed it actually is the sales rep for it so he is very knowledgable about the product line.

New for the market is a Rymar waterborne with nano technology. It is supposed to be the best available. I have not used any of it yet though. (Hopefully it smells better than the oil formulas. They put citronella and inscecticide in them and it will smell for a long time like a skunk came to party and never left.)

Also according to the company, you can even use it on faded composite decking if the customer has had fading issues with the first composites made. Yes, I know it is supposed to be maintanence free but as painters we have to find lots of ways to make more $$$. 

Works great on vertical cedar and log homes but will darken with each maintenance coat.

Watch out for batch variation with this product. If you don't check the batch numbers for what you pick up there can be a color difference. Otherwise box it and you'll be fine.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Tsunami,

I wanted to ask what area you work in. I was under the impression Rymar was sold to independent dealers only. I guess SW qualifies. Just curious...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

*Superdeck????*

Since were on the topic. My supplier started caring superdeck 
any body use or heard of it?
Sorry tsun never heard of that stuff here on the west cost


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

One of my summer workers used Rymar on his deck. He had be doing the horizontal surfaces every other year and the vertical surfaces every 4 years. He since has moved and joined me in the ranks of those with patios and no deck.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> He since has moved and joined me in the ranks of those with patios and no deck.



:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Gabe, you ever try the Superdeck? I have a log exterior to bid on.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a deck I did over 2 yrs ago with Deckscapes from SW and it still looks GREAT. It was the solid waterborne stain. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Nate, I started a new thread, actually looking at an oil.


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

I have used the super deck (solid stain) on verticle surfaces and it was nice to use and cleaned up easy. It has been 3months so we'll see. It looks good now and seems to be happy


----------



## Akac (May 24, 2018)

*Rymar ruined my $15,000 deck in 6 months!!!!*

:vs_mad: Before we begin let's shed some light on the background of this deck. House was built in 2014, cedar deck was built shortly after (spring of 2015). Recommendation from our builder was to wait until summer of 2017 to stain the deck which we did, August 2017 we decided to use a product sold by Sherwin Williams / Rymar (Deck Reflections) paint, it was the most expensive product on the market that promised one coat cover and durability of up to 5 years. While this was very hard to believe, taking into consideration price of this product we decided to go with it. :sad: This was by far the worst mistake we made, the product lasted less than six months. See attached video and picture if you need proof. STAY AWAY FROM THIS.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Akac said:


> :vs_mad: Before we begin let's shed some light on the background of this deck. House was built in 2014, cedar deck was built shortly after (spring of 2015). Recommendation from our builder was to wait until summer of 2017 to stain the deck which we did, August 2017 we decided to use a product sold by Sherwin Williams / Rymar (Deck Reflections) paint, it was the most expensive product on the market that promised one coat cover and durability of up to 5 years. While this was very hard to believe, taking into consideration price of this product we decided to go with it. :sad: This was by far the worst mistake we made, the product lasted less than six months. See attached video and picture if you need proof. STAY AWAY FROM THIS.


:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::surrender::surrender::surrender:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I will say, bad advice from the builder. Cedar cannot be left uncoated that long since the UV will turn the wood gray and coatings will fail over the gray. If there was wood fibers on the back of the peeling stuff, this is what happened.

Second, when I ready the TDS, it said "satin finish" which means film forming to me, which means run away from a deck application in my opinion.

Third, the only deck I have had fail was a new cedar deck that was dry (checked with a moisture meter). I used a chemical mil glaze removal when I power washed to prep and the deck has only sat for a couple months. It peeled over the first winter. I think there is something to letting cedar age to remove mil glaze, but 2 years is way too long.

We used to use a lot of Rymar. We still (as mentioned above) recommended every other year for horizontal surfaces though. Not that anyone really listens to a painters advice on that. We have had one customer in 20 years stick to that maintenance schedule.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DeanV said:


> I will say, bad advice from the builder. Cedar cannot be left uncoated that long since the UV will turn the wood gray and coatings will fail over the gray. If there was wood fibers on the back of the peeling stuff, this is what happened.
> 
> Second, when I ready the TDS, it said "satin finish" which means film forming to me, which means run away from a deck application in my opinion.
> 
> ...


diy.....diy.....


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Akac said:


> :vs_mad: Before we begin let's shed some light on the background of this deck. House was built in 2014, cedar deck was built shortly after (spring of 2015). Recommendation from our builder was to wait until summer of 2017 to stain the deck which we did, August 2017 we decided to use a product sold by Sherwin Williams / Rymar (Deck Reflections) paint, it was the most expensive product on the market that promised one coat cover and durability of up to 5 years. While this was very hard to believe, taking into consideration price of this product we decided to go with it. :sad: This was by far the worst mistake we made, the product lasted less than six months. See attached video and picture if you need proof. STAY AWAY FROM THIS.



Are decks really made out of cedar? I've never heard of one!! Just redwood and doug fir. Isn't cedar too soft? Sounds like a poor choice in building materials not the product.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Did anyone notice this was a necro thread????


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

Akac said:


> :vs_mad: Before we begin let's shed some light on the background of this deck. House was built in 2014, cedar deck was built shortly after (spring of 2015). Recommendation from our builder was to wait until summer of 2017 to stain the deck which we did, August 2017 we decided to use a product sold by Sherwin Williams / Rymar (Deck Reflections) paint, it was the most expensive product on the market that promised one coat cover and durability of up to 5 years. While this was very hard to believe, taking into consideration price of this product we decided to go with it. :sad: This was by far the worst mistake we made, the product lasted less than six months. See attached video and picture if you need proof. STAY AWAY FROM THIS.


Did you thoroughly wash the mill glaze off the cedar before applying the Rymar? I had a similar problem, and found Rymar needs extra prep, and waaaaay too long to dry. After three days of being tacky everything is covered in pollen, or leaves, or seeds, or animal tracks, etc.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Brushman4 said:


> Did anyone notice this was a necro thread????


and re-opened by a diy'er!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Whatever happened to the OP tsunamicontract, did he get swept up in a hurricane?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Brushman4 said:


> Whatever happened to the OP tsunamicontract, did he get swept up in a hurricane?


Or a rymarcane?


----------

